

How Twitter Can be Corrosive to Marketing Efforts - fallentimes
http://www.seobook.com/how-twitter-can-be-corrossive-marketing-efforts

======
onreact-com
You have to make sure your blog and/or static website gets some exposure and
Twitter is not your number one channel of spreading your message. Then Twitter
works well.

